# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  ‘Silivri Toplama Kampı, Zulümhane'

## bozok

*‘Silivri Toplama Kampı, Zulümhane’*



*Balbay'ın Silivri'de yazdığı kitabı çıktı* 

6 Mart 2009’dan beri cezaevinde bulunan Ergenekon Davası sanıklarından gazeteci Mustafa Balbay’ın ‘Silivri Toplama Kampı, Zulümhane’ kitabı bugün piyasaya çıktı. Balbay kitabında Ergenekon iddianamesindeki tezatlara ve yanlışlıklara değiniyor. Balbay, hakkındaki iddiaları da yanıtladığı kitabında Atatürk’ün bile şüpheli gösterildiğini iddia ediyor. Balbay’ın kitabında Silivri Cezaevi’ndeki yaşantısını ve karşılaştığı trajikomik durumları ve ‘yalnızlığı’ da ilginç örneklerle anlatıyor.

*İşte Balbay’ın kaleminden Silivri Cezaevi’nde yaşam:* 


*‘PKK olsa mesele yok’*

“Nevruz’du. Yine koğuşta yalnızdım. Yan koğuştan olağanüstü coşkulu sesle geliyordu. Bir ara duman da yükseldi. Nöbetçi gardiyana, ‘Bu ne?’ diye sordum. ‘ PKK tutukluları’ dedi, ‘Hep birlikte Nevruz’u kutluyorlar.’ ‘Bizi burada yalnız tutuyorsunuz. Onlar hep birlikte Nevruz kutluyor’ Manidar bir yanıt verdi: ‘Abi sen PKK olsan mesele yok zaten. Ergenekon’sun...”

“Bir gün iyi selamlaştığım gardiyanlardan biri mazgalı açtı, beni yanına çağırdı. Mektup ya da bir haber verecekmiş havasındaydı. Yaklaştım ‘selam’ dedim. ‘Yaklaş’ dedi. Biraz daha yaklaştım. Mazgal bel hizasında. Eğildim, ‘Hayrola’ dedim. ‘Biraz daha yaklaş’ dedi. Burun buruna geldik. Fısıldamaya başladı: ‘Bir şey söyleyeceğim. Ben Atatürkçüyüm. Aramızda kalsın...”


22.10.2010 23:25 / *VATAN*

----------

